# USRT, great help



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

Hey guys, i just wanted to say USRT was a great help, i spoke to Scott on the phone for a good 45 minutes. I just wanted to ask what size nozzels to run, he ran all the calculations for both single nozzel and a dual setup, explained the technical background to either throttle body location, post intercooler and dual, and he sold me on the dual setup, Also gave me some advice on how to tune everything and what the pro and cons of MAF and MAP setup are. Then offered the stage 3 setup but told me the stage 2 setup was the best bang for the buck. He wasnt trying to get every penny he could out of me, which i really appreciated. I even called back to add meth to the order and said its cheaper to go to walmart and pick up some automotive products that are essentially 100% meth (i think he said "heet" still have to check that out) and get a gallon of distilled water. 
Anyways, i just wanted to say if anyone has any questions or doubt about getting a kit, they were very knowledgable and more then will to help with any questions you have, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bink_420 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: USRT, great help (schimt)*

X345435354545431.1
omg thats so true. I also spoke with scott for at least 30 minutes becuase i was interested in MAYBE getting a water/meth kit and the way he explained it was amazing







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: USRT, great help (bink_420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bink_420* »_X345435354545431.1
omg thats so true. I also spoke with scott for at least 30 minutes becuase i was interested in MAYBE getting a water/meth kit and the way he explained it was amazing







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

with out a doubt man


----------



## SnowTech.4 (Oct 23, 2009)

Seconded!


----------

